

Love Will Conquer – A 3D Real-Time Stream of Love & Hate on Twitter (WebGL) - mightyulysses
http://www.lovewillconquer.co.uk/

======
iab
That is great - is that based off of the WebGL Globe chrome experiment? very
cool.

~~~
mightyulysses
Thanks, the concept wasn't based on it. Though we did become aware of that
experiment when we began developing it so we had a look at how the globe was
rendered. It's pretty different now but the globe looks similar :)

